# Marcgravia sintenisii, what are the best conditions to grow it in?



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

I received this plant the other day but I haven't been able to find much info on it or what the best conditions to grow it in are.

Does it like a lot of light, or does it prefer being planted in a dimmer area?

Does it prefer water or slightly drier areas?


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Lazmarr said:


> I received this plant the other day but I haven't been able to find much info on it or what the best conditions to grow it in are.
> 
> Does it like a lot of light, or does it prefer being planted in a dimmer area?
> 
> Does it prefer water or slightly drier areas?


Good light, high humidity , they don't like water laying on the leaves and they don't like the roots too wet. Google is full of info on this genus so surprised you can't find much. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazmarr (Aug 13, 2017)

Diplo said:


> Good light, high humidity , they don't like water laying on the leaves and they don't like the roots too wet. Google is full of info on this genus so surprised you can't find much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


The person I purchased it off of said that it prefers low to medium light and high humidity, since it prefers to grow towards the light.
The Mountain Horned Dragons like it quite wet so I've placed it under one of the vining plants to shelter it from most of the water, and facing some cork barg to grow up.
I live in the UK so perhaps google isn't finding many results because of that? Even this topic is now the fifth result on google when searching for Marcgravia sintenisii, at least for me. I'm not really sure why I can't find any links.
The person who sold it to me said to avoid root disturbance so I've dug a shallow hole in the soil and placed it in. Some of the info I have found said to place it on some sphagnum moss or bark, should I take it out and put some of this down instead?


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

Lazmarr said:


> The person I purchased it off of said that it prefers low to medium light and high humidity, since it prefers to grow towards the light.
> The Mountain Horned Dragons like it quite wet so I've placed it under one of the vining plants to shelter it from most of the water, and facing some cork barg to grow up.
> I live in the UK so perhaps google isn't finding many results because of that? Even this topic is now the fifth result on google when searching for Marcgravia sintenisii, at least for me. I'm not really sure why I can't find any links.
> The person who sold it to me said to avoid root disturbance so I've dug a shallow hole in the soil and placed it in. Some of the info I have found said to place it on some sphagnum moss or bark, should I take it out and put some of this down instead?


I know they can be grown in soil but I would wrap some moss around the root system and spray. This will avoid the roots potentially getting too wet which they dislike and will likely rot. As for lighting, they are a jungle species so don't really have access to brilliant sunlight so a dappled position would suit. As you say internet advice does vary, some say high light others shadded areas are best but you will get the best colour on new leaves if given enough light. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

